# Mazzer vs Astoria



## Snaxmuppet (Apr 20, 2012)

I am just about to buy a grinder and so I have been hunting around. The Mazzer Mini E looks like it is at the top of the candidate list at the moment.

I looked at Bella Barista and they sell the MM E for £599 but it is Astoria badged instead of Mazzer.

Is that something I should be avoiding? Are the Mazzer and Astoria MM E the same, same parts, same everything? What about resale... will the Astoria sell as easily as the Mazzer given it is Astoria badged?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're the exact same, true the Mazzer brand is better known but they're so overpriced new. Buy second hand and let someone else deal with the depreciation


----------



## Snaxmuppet (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks.

Where is the best place to look for second-hand coffee equipment?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The wanted section here, gumtree, eBay


----------



## Snaxmuppet (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks... I guessed at those but just wondered if there was anywhere else I should consider.

That is great. Thanks again


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

or you could by a mazzer badge and swap over the astoria one

(bella barista sell the mazzer badges)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

For second hand, stripped, cleaned and serviced equipment with good aftercare and support Coffechap is the go-to person around here. Drop him a PM


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

If you're looking at the MME, also check out the Eureka Zenith 65e and Quamar M80E, both are in the same ball park.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We have a Mazzer royal going at the moment. Callum did the timer mod. May b in your budget.


----------

